# moving o nelspruit soon, help



## daniel82 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi everyonehi, me and my partner(SA citizen) are moving to nelspruit next year and I wondered if their is anyone on here who's living there who has left the UK. I would love an outsiders perspective on life in nelspruit ie, cost of eating out, shopping, travel, entertainment. Job hunting on a spousal visa. Any help would be much appreciated. I use viber and get free calls, if theirs anyone out there willing to talk to me on the phone I would appreciate it so much. Don't know if this is the norm though.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

Stop posting so many slight variations on the same theme. Think your question through and ask one comprehensive question making life a lot simpler for the other users.


----------

